# Sick pleco?????? and sick guppy?????



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

help im not sure whats wrong with my pleco but im sure this coloration is not right!!









and this is my guppy she is the only one with these white spots that go away for a couple of days then they come back


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. your video says private, so we can not watch, change it to public and it will work.  Cheers


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sexual mature bristlenose plecos are known to have discoloration blotches from time to time as shown in the picture you provided. If you have more than one plecos in the tank, you'll see the plecos display those blotches more frequent.

As I can tell that you have a fairly relatively small tank while keeping goldfish and pleco, make sure you ensure not to overfeed your tank and keep up with water changes.

As for the guppy, white spots is indicative of ich. The fish is stressed. search on this forum for related ich remedies. I don't want to waste my time retyping the same reoccurring fish health related remedies over and over and over again.


Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

ich!!!! need water changes! bad water quality


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

What are water parameters


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

sorry just made it viewable 


Scherb said:


> Hello. your video says private, so we can not watch, change it to public and it will work. Cheers


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

mdwflyer said:


> What are water parameters


the tank is a 30 gallon and the water test results are (using Hagen tests) : ammonia 0, pH 7.0, Nitrite 0, nitrate 30


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> ich!!!! need water changes! bad water quality


Ich is a parasite. Water quality may be bad, but the ich was introduced.


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

should i quarantine the female or are all the fish gonna get it????


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have ich, it's in the tank. You'll have to treat the whole tank. Do a gravel vac and big water change and then raise the temperature up to the mid-80's and treat with one of the proven ich remedies, like Quick-Cure.


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you have ich, it's in the tank. You'll have to treat the whole tank. Do a gravel vac and big water change and then raise the temperature up to the mid-80's and treat with one of the proven ich remedies, like Quick-Cure.


thank you all for your help my guppies are doing great and a big up to 2wheelsx2 i used your recommendation and all is well


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad it helped and your fish have recovered so now you can go back to enjoying the hobby.


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

by any change would you have any input on my pleco predicament? i havent found any conclusive info


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What jobber says is right. They change colour due to stress and also to camouflage themselves. Unless he's always sitting out in the open, breathing heavy and not eating, he's fine. Is he hiding? As the saying goes, "a hiding pleco is a happy pleco".


----------



## legorp (May 30, 2011)

well that puts my mind at ease nowing that because he is always hiding except for feeding time i will be moving him and the two goldfish and sword-tail into a 55g that i just built


----------

